# Baby we would love to...



## sexyshoes5 (Jun 6, 2012)

what are our chances of me getting pregnant...hubbs with type 2 diabetes ..and with that all the health problems that my sweet hubbs has and still is suffering ..any suggestions please..


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a really difficult question...so many factors like both your ages, general health, whether you smoke / drink etc... I've not heard of any reason why a man with diabetes (of any type) might not be able to father children, apart from possible 'mechanical' difficulties (erectile dysfunction etc). I know from the woman's point of view good control is essential for baby's health but I'm not certain of the effects of good/bad control on sperm quality etc- but as ever good control will not hurt anything!  Could you both maybe have a chat with a specialist dsn? I'm not sure how much more info a gp or normal practice nurse would have, although they might be able to help if there were any mechanical issues as it were. (sorry, I'm not much good with words!  ) One thing I guess you might want to bear in mind is the hereditary nature of diabetes, but I don't have any exact stats - although as you see from this forum diabetes is not the end of the world. Perhaps it would be worth a call to the Diabetes UK careline for some advice? I'll bet there are some good leaflets on their site too. Don't despair - things aren't always as negative as we'd think. Xxx


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you for your reply....i think  maybe a call to Diabetes careline is worth a call....thanks ..louise


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Louise just wondering if you got a chance to call the care line if so what was discussed x

Sorry just re read that hope I don't sound to nosey,just asking out of friendliness


----------



## Mark T (Jun 10, 2012)

The one thing that I would add here is that, even if there are issues, it doesn't mean that you can't have a baby.

That said, there are people who are otherwise totally healthy, are unable to have children even with the best medical assistance you can buy.  So there is no guarantee that any person can have children and no person should feel a failure if they cannot have children.

So, if you both want to start a family I'd say, go for it and don't worry about it because any level of stress is the last thing you want.  If issues arise then there are places you can go for support and advice (the NHS postcode lottery applies here as much as it does for diabetes).

My 3 year old is a "frosty" and I'll leave you to google what that might mean


----------

